# Alchi - Transmutieren



## com-andy (2. März 2007)

Ich bin Alchi mit einem Skill von 370. Habe in meinen Inventar Mana-, Luft-, Wasserpartikel die man zu Urmana, Urluft und Urwasser transmutieren kann. Leider weiß ich nicht wie bzw. welches Rezept oder Lehrer es mir beibringt. Ich weiß das man Urerde, Urfeuer, Urerde über Rufrezepte erlernen kann.


----------



## mojitoto (2. März 2007)

Hi com-andy.

Für die Transmutation von Wasser-, Lebens-, Mana-, Schattenpartikeln etc. zu Urwasser, Urmana, Urleben etc. braucht man keine Rezepte. Man braucht dafür nicht mal Alchi zu sein. Das kann jeder.

Erst für die Transmutation von Urmana, Urerde und co. zu "Urmacht" oder für die Tranmutation untereinander (bspw. Urfeuer zu Urwasser) braucht man einen Alchimisten. Die entsprechenden Rezepte, sind meistens gegen Ruf bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen der Scherbenwelt zu erwerben. (Bspw. kann man das Rezept für die Herstellung der "Urmacht", bei einem wohlwollenden Ruf bei der "Expedition des Cenarius" erwerben.)

Grüße moji.


----------



## com-andy (2. März 2007)

mojitoto schrieb:


> Hi com-andy.
> 
> Für die Transmutation von Wasser-, Lebens-, Mana-, Schattenpartikeln etc. zu Urwasser, Urmana, Urleben etc. braucht man keine Rezepte. Man braucht dafür nicht mal Alchi zu sein. Das kann jeder.
> 
> ...




Sorry, wenn ich nochmal nachfrage. Brauche ich dann nur auf die 10 Partikel klicken und sie werden transmutiert oder wie geht das?

THX com-andy (Schurke) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (2. März 2007)

com-andy schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich nochmal nachfrage. Brauche ich dann nur auf die 10 Partikel klicken und sie werden transmutiert oder wie geht das?
> 
> THX com-andy (Schurke)
> 
> ...



Exakt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 10 Partikel werden dann durch einen Rechtsklick zum entsprechenden Urirgendwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HOEFI.cH (6. März 2007)

com-andy schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich nochmal nachfrage. Brauche ich dann nur auf die 10 Partikel klicken und sie werden transmutiert oder wie geht das?
> 
> THX com-andy (Schurke)
> 
> ...



Dazu brauchst du aber kein Alchi, nur wenn du dann die erhaltenen UrXXX in ein anderes UrXXX transmutieren willst. Nur um Verwechslungen auszuschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

